# Anyone heard of this Ohio breeder?



## Jhoovr (Jan 16, 2009)

http://www.richtofengermanshepherds.com

Opinions? Considering a puppy this spring and I personally like the looks and temperament descriptions here.

Thanks!
Toothfairy


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

link doesn't come up.


----------



## Jhoovr (Jan 16, 2009)

Of course I want to know that the dog will meet our needs (family companion) and some obedience/therapy training with my daughter. (Obedience/therapy training is for my daughter) but seriously, just a well balanced, HEALTHY, temperament sound second shepherd to add to our family.
Thanks again.
Toothfairy


----------



## Jhoovr (Jan 16, 2009)

OOPS! slight type-O...

http://www.richthofengermanshepherds.com


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I keep seeing the phrase that their dogs have "solid hip backgrounds" but I can't tell if the dogs themselves have hip certs, or if just their ancestors do. 

Pyro's hip certs are pending and he appears to be already being bred.


----------



## eggo520 (Oct 28, 2007)

They seem knowledgeable but I wonder why they don't have any OFA listings for any of their dogs?







Might want to call or e-mail them and see if they x-ray their stock. If they don't, that would make me VERY nervous.


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

If you look carefully, you will find red flags.

I'm betting that they haven't OFA'ed the majority of their dogs. If you look at their requirements for "stud jobs" they do not require the female to have hip certs. A strong hip background isn't enough for me!

It also says on their site that they have no plans for a litter at this time.

I'd definitely contact them for more info if you are truly interested in their dogs, but be prepared with a list of questions.


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

I've never heard of this breeder, but can personally vouch for Peters' Elite German Shepherds in Medina, Ohio. The breeder's name is Zoriana Peters and she is highly active in German Shepherd Clubs and competitions. You can google her kennel and check out her website. I have been to the kennel sveral times and it is very clean and her dogs are excellent. She breeds American lines, though, so if you are looking for a working dog, she isn't the breeder for you.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Lots of dogs who are mixed types, only a few with credentials beyond CGC - sells pups at 8 weeks old on open papers/ breeding rights with no criteria for breeding. Lots of breeding dogs. 

Lee


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

Hmm,

I'd pass. 

Here are some that have an excellent reputation:

Workinglines: Rokanhaus, Wildhaus, Van Gogh Kennels, Vom Landholz. 

German Showlines: Von Grafenstein. I have seen two of their pups. One has her AD, BH and just became a TDI. The owners of this female are EXTREMELY happy with her.

I am sure there are others, but these are kennels I am familiar with.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't think the breeding dogs are OFA'd or Penn Hip'd. In the "males" and "females," it just says "so and so's mother and father are OFA'd," etc.


----------

